# My own little camera collection



## terri (Jul 1, 2004)

I have had a lot of fun over the last year picking up various odds and ends.   This is really an addicting little habit.   Some of them don't work only because the film type is no longer made, which is a shame since they're all in good shape, and some display really expert craftsmanship. 

My vintage camera collection was put to use as a display at my recent arts festival.   It was amazing how many people were drawn to them, and had stories to tell.    

I'm convinced cameras have good karma.     

I don't think I've forgotten anyone here....

*35mm*
Pentax ME
Pentax MZ-S

*Polaroids*
SX-70 Land camera, Model II-plastic body
SX-70 Land camera, Model II-chrome body
Model 110
Model 800 
Model 80-A

*Vintage cameras*
Kodak A1 folding pocket
Kodak Brownie
Kodak Target
Kodak Duoflex II
Agfa Shur-shot
2 nameless box cameras 

*Medium format*
Rolleiflex TLR, circa 1953
Mamiya Super 23

*Miscellaneous*
Holga (modified)


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 1, 2004)

That's quite a collection! I've tried to purchase ol cameras at flea markets/swap meets before, but people tend to think too highly of them for me


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2004)

dampeoples said:
			
		

> That's quite a collection! I've tried to purchase ol cameras at flea markets/swap meets before, but people tend to think too highly of them for me



While that's entirely true, it's also true that it pays to be perseverent.  I have seen people selling box cameras for $75 and even $100, yet willing to sell a Canon RF camera plus attachments for only $20.  It really depends on your luck of the day but if you keep going then you're increasing your chances of finding something you like for a next-to-nothing price.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I have had a lot of fun over the last year picking up various odds and ends.   This is really an addicting little habit.   Some of them don't work only because the film type is no longer made, which is a shame since they're all in good shape, and some display really expert craftsmanship.



Nice going, Terri. Yeah, some odd sized film is no longer made although there are other options like modifying your camera to take more common film sizes.  But, not worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks all!        It is a fun hobby, and whether the cameras are working or not, I know I can display them and they give enjoyment.

I've never paid more than $15 apiece for box cameras, though at places like ebay they are usually sold as a lot.   Sometimes completely unusable old flashes are tossed in, so it at least adds to the funkiness of a display. 
(Aside: actually, I took an SX-70 (Time Zero film) image of the unusable box cameras, manipulated and hand painted it, and it was the first image I ever sold, so they kind of paid for themselves, as it turned out.)     

The larger Polaroids I've paid better money for, but they can be modifed.  My husband has used sheet film through the 800 and it is a beautiful piece of equipment with an exceptionally clean, sharp lens, and he has gotten gorgeous stuff with it.   So it's worth it.   

Not the kind of cameras you use everyday, of course.  But in controlled situations where you're not going more than half a mile and have your tripod ready, these cameras are tons of fun to shoot.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2004)

> Nice going, Terri. Yeah, some odd sized film is no longer made although there are other options like modifying your camera to take more common film sizes. But, not worth the money, IMHO.



Oops!...  Mea Culpa.    

I should have phrased this a little better.  What I meant was it's not worth the money to modify a camera, not that it's not worth collecting these cameras. The exception to my opinion being, of course, any Polaroid.  I had a 110A with a Tominon lens, camera was severely beaten up and rendered unusable but the lens was still functioning. Bought for $10, I took the lens out of it and monted it on a lensboard, now I use it occasionally on my 4x5.  It does some vignetting but otherwise is a sharp lens.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> > Nice going, Terri. Yeah, some odd sized film is no longer made although there are other options like modifying your camera to take more common film sizes. But, not worth the money, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there you are.       I think they're all worth something, if you can figure out just what that is.   I have enough non-usable/cutesy old cams for display that I'm over that part of it..... I think.    

What I really adore is getting these older cameras that WILL work will slight modification.   My husband is into the larger Polaroids, like the 800 and 110A.   They are so beautifully made, it seems terrible not to let them be cameras.   That's what I like best about them - lack of plastic parts.


----------

